# Merlin Olsen has passed away



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=9973585


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One of my all-time favorite football players.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well that just sucks. Quality Dude he was. It was ABSOLUTELY appropriate they named the field after him at USU this past year. They said then he wasn't doing well at all - he didn't even speak at the ceremony. A quality man and one of the best represetatives/ambassadors for not only Utah State, but the state of Utah as well.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Well that just sucks. Quality Dude he was. It was ABSOLUTELY appropriate they named the field after him at USU this past year. They said then he wasn't doing well at all - he didn't even speak at the ceremony. A quality man and one of the best represetatives/ambassadors for not only Utah State, but the state of Utah as well.


I could not agree more. A fine man by any definition. He will be missed.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Merlin Olsen has passed away
> by mm73 on Thu Mar 11, 2010 11:12 am
> [quote:5z4rx6h2] by GaryFish on Thu Mar 11, 2010 11:03 am
> 
> Well that just sucks. Quality Dude he was. It was ABSOLUTELY appropriate they named the field after him at USU this past year. They said then he wasn't doing well at all - he didn't even speak at the ceremony. A quality man and one of the best represetatives/ambassadors for not only Utah State, but the state of Utah as well.


I could not agree more. A fine man by any definition. He will be missed.[/quote:5z4rx6h2]

+100


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A real Gentleman.

He will be missed....................


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is very sad news, he was a good guy and will be missed.


----------

